
Why did Albert Einstein hate freedom? - terpua
http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/12/why-did-albert.html
======
edw519
Says more about Hoover than Einstein, wouldn't you say?

------
downer
Freedom?

Oh oh, Million dollar idea: Time travel buddy movie with Einstein and William
Wallace. Call it Brainheart.

(Million dollar, as in the revenue. I.e. a complete flop.)

